# Need info on WSM in Gatlinburg,Tn



## maggiesmom (Feb 22, 2006)

I'm thinking of Staying at the Westgate Smoky Mountain Resort(WSM) in Gatlinburg,Tn this summer, but the lack of information (ie, kitchen/Full, how many bedrooms etc..)from II web site. Anyone stay there during the summer?. What is the resort like or dislikes. Any info would be helpful. Thanks   


maggiesmom


----------



## Tom52 (Feb 22, 2006)

We stayed as WSM in September 2004.  We liked the resort and had a very large one bedroom unit in the big building directly behind the sales offices.  The resort is big and getting bigger.  If you have a unit way up the side of the mountain it is a pretty tough walk down to the pool or the offices or to the trolley stop right at the main entrance.  There seems to be a TON of resales for WSM right now on-line, and you see them show up regularly on eBay nowadays.  It makes me wonder if the owners are having issues with the resort.

I would consider buying there if I could ever find a unit that I could afford.


----------



## maggiesmom (Feb 23, 2006)

Tom52,
Trolley?, what trolley?. How far is this parking lot from the rooms?.
Do you know of a web site that would give better information?. Please let me know. Thanks 

maggiesmom


----------



## rod (Feb 23, 2006)

While the address of Westgate Smoky Mountain may be Gatlinburg, it is actually at the southern edge of Pigeon Forge.  For more info about the trolley, try the web site www.pigeonforgetrolley.org - you can take the trolley to the Gatlinburg Welcome Center where you can catch a Gatlinburg trolley.

For other info about the area, I would suggest you look at www.mypigeonforge.com and www.gatlinburg-tennessee.com to start.


----------



## littlestar (Feb 23, 2006)

My parents own Westgate Smoky Mountains and love it. They lock off their EOY 2 bedroom and go every year in May. Mom said they are putting in a lazy river ride/water park (it may already be in?). They also have a stables for riding horses. It's log cabin style. One year their unit was beside a creek if I remember correctly. Mom told me it's decorated very pretty inside the units. We are going with them this year in May, so I'll get a first-hand look.   

The only negative is the Westgate sales staff. But mom and dad just say no to any tours or buying anything else and do fine. Here's their website:

http://www.wgsmokymountains.com/


----------



## Tom52 (Feb 23, 2006)

maggiesmom said:
			
		

> Tom52,
> Trolley?, what trolley?. How far is this parking lot from the rooms?.
> Do you know of a web site that would give better information?. Please let me know. Thanks
> 
> maggiesmom



Well, I am talking about the public trolley that stops right in front of the resort as I said in my original post.  It travels between the main trolley station in downtown Gatlinburg next to Ripley's aquarium out to the Gatlinburg Welcome Center.  Just before it goes to the Gatlinburg Welcome Center it stops at WSM which is right across highway 441.  I don't recall this particular trolley went into Pigeon Forge, I never went there on this trolley.  The cost was $0.25 per person to get downtown and another $0.25 for the return ride from downtown to WSM.  I can tell you that WSM is much closer to Gatlinburg than it is to Pigeon Forge.  I am currently looking at the Gatlinburg trolley route map in the "Official Gatlinburg Attractions Guide".  It lists www.attractions-gatlinburg.com.  You might try there but I have not checked to see if there is information about the trolley at that website.

I don't recall there was any public parking lot at the trolley stop at WSM but there is across route 441 at the Gatlinburg Welcome Center.  Everyone I saw getting on the trolley at the WSM stop was staying there at the resort.  That is why I mentioned that it would be quite a hike if you are staying at a distant unit at WSM and planned to walk down to the trolley stop.  

Some of the above information may have changed since our stay at WSM 18 months ago.

Tom


----------



## littlestar (Feb 23, 2006)

I saw my mom tonight and asked her some questions about Westgate Smoky Mountains resort. She said the one bedrooms have a gas fireplace (remote starter) and full kitchens.

The studio has a small stove (no oven), microwave, small sink, and frig.


----------



## maggiesmom (Feb 25, 2006)

Tom52,Rod & littlestar,
Thankyou for all the information on this property. I have checked out the links you gave me. And I will do a search first with II. 

maggiesmom


----------

